# Etroplus suratensis / Green Chromides 'In Action'



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

This pair of Green Chromides spawned a couple of days ago on the inside curve of a terracotta half-pot. Apparently the eggs have hatched and the parents are seen transferring them from behind the left pot to behind the right pot. For some reason, it seems as if some of the tiny, newly hatched fry are getting away from the parents, and they are frantically trying to retrieve them. This is the first time that the pair has had fry, since, in their other spawns, I removed the eggs from the parents before they hatched. Notice their high contrast, striped pattern, no doubt a signal to the other eight chromides in the tank to keep their distance.


----------

